# Has your 7 yr. old ever gotten a pimple?



## LavenderMae

My dd has gotten a couple (she has one now) in the last couple of months. Is this normal? Please someone tell me this does NOT mean she will go thru puberty early (she's only 7 for goodness sakes), that's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## teachma

My son is only about to turn 4, and he gets red pimples on his face most of the time when he geets a cold. Usually, they are on his cheeks. This has been happening for about a year now, but the only time it happens is when he's sick. So, now I am realizing that probably this isn't really useful for you!


----------



## GruppieGirl

My 3yo dd has gotten a few blackheads around her ears.


----------



## eilonwy

My younger brother had acne so bad that he was seeing a dermatologist by the time he was seven years old. He went through puberty at a normal time.

Pimples can happen any time; if she starts having adult-type body odor or growing pubic/armit hair, then you might have something to worry about.


----------



## LavenderMae

Thanks so much for the replies. I haven't noticed her having any adult type body odors and no pubic or under arm hair. Good signs! Pimples just seem so grown up for a 7 yr. old but I guess they are normal at any age.


----------



## Whiteknight777

for a child that age to have pimples.

In fact, pimples and blackheads are not normal at all.

We, today, think that teens having such things are normal, because, perhaps, we have had them when we were growing up, or our friends did.

When I was growing up, I drank 4 to 5 glasses of cows milk a day, and by the time I reached my teens, my face and back shamed me. I was a mess.

So I drank more milk, and spent much money in all the latest creams, treatments, etc., but my problem only got worst, not better.

When I got into my late teens, I drank less and less milk, and guess what? My skin started to clear up. I never associated that perhaps, just perhaps, that there was a connection between cow's milk and my problem. By this time, I assumed it was because I was getting older and that is why my skin was clearing up.

I was wrong!

It was not until I was about 27, with my second child, that it came to me. In fact, it came to my wife, and she explained it to me and I must admit, that this is one discerning woman.

I remember my Mom telling me that my sister could not tolerate cow's milk, and that she could only drink goat's milk. I never put two and two together, until my wife , after much research, discovered that human beings were not meant to drink cow's milk, at least in the amount that we are acustomed to today.

Our daughter, like my sister, could not stand cow's milk, though at first, we did not know that that was what was causing her problem.

She, our daughter, always complained of stomach pains, and that she suffered from cramps in her legs, etc. Her breathe, as well smeilt like sewage in the morning.

We did not know what was causing it, nor what to do. We took her to specialists and all they said was that it was just growing pains.

After realizing that this was a load of crap, we read and reseached. The thing that kept coming up, was cow's milk. And it made sense. Cow's milk is meant to take a 100 lb calf to a 2,000 lb cow in a short period of time. We began to realize that there is not something right here. Then I remembered what my mother said about my sister.

We took our daughter off cow's milk and her health returned to normal. No longer was she crying at night, and no longer did her legs hurt, etc.

My son, who is older, and was into his teens at the same time as this situation was his sister, had a mess of pimples and ache on his back.

We took him off milk also. There was no quick results for the first couple of weeks, but after week three, his face and back cleared right up.

Why?

Was it just a co-incidence?

My son, being a teen, did not believe us at first, just like most teens don't believe their parents at the beginning, so he decided to experiement.

He started to drink milk, eat lots of iced cream, etc, and guess what?

His face flared up and his back started up with the unsightful blackheads, etc.

He was again a mess.

So, he decided that he will again, go off milk for the three weeks (as we found in our research....it takes at least three weeks to see improvement), and his skin returned to normal.

Today, we have three grandchildren. Our children communicate with us just about everyday, and come over just about 3 to 4 days a week.

They have learnt on their own, that cow's milk and the advertising of that industry is just as worthy as the sound coming out of the mouth of your favorite politican.

Not worth two hoots.

Our grandchildren are as healthy as can be, while their friends next door, are as sick as can be. Thus far, my daughter's neighbour's child has had 15 ear infections (due to cow's milk but they do not understand or accept this), and my grandchildren have had zip.

I am beginning to believe that most doctor's are either knaive self serving nitwits, or they like to see alll that money rolling in , because they don't have the character or knowledge , to tell people what is really going on.

Well, I have said enough. I am so happy to have this truth to share with you all, but it is up to you to prove it one way or another.

And just in case you are thinking.

Did you realize that a potatoe has more vitamin C than an orange? Not that I am against oranges.

Did you know also that brockley (spelling?) has more calicum than milk? Hard to believe, but true nonetheless.

There is almost no reason today to remain ignorant. The Net provides much information, one just has to be wise enough to filter the truth from the nonsense that is preached.

Hope this helps.

WK


----------



## Whiteknight777

todays cow's milk is filled with growth hormones and antibatioxs (spelling), its no wonder that we have children entering puberty at 10, rather than at 16 as it was in the 60's.

It is also no wonder, why anti-botics (spelling) do not work as well as they used to, because cow's milk is filled with it.

WK


----------



## LavenderMae

We don't drink cow's milk and my dd has tasted it maybe couple of times her entire life.


----------



## moondiapers

Could be as simple as a clogged pore. Try and steam her face to see if it clears.

-Heather


----------



## fizzymom

Whiteknight777---Umm, I drank cow's milk by the gallon as a child/adolescent and never had a pimple until my late 20's. I was also 26 yo when I had my first cold. Milk allaegies are common but by no means are they universal. As for the hormones and antibiotics, we avoid them with organic milk/ dairy.

Sheacoby-- My 3.5 yo DS occasionally gets them when it is really hot (he sweats alot, just like my DH-gotta love genetics). Usually they show up at his hairline or on his jaw close to his ear. I found that if I'm careful to wipe the sweat off his face when he comes inside they don't appear nearly as often.


----------



## LavenderMae

The ones she has had are on or around her nose, which does get beads of sweat on it when she gets hot. I'll remind her to rinse her face off when she takes a shower. Thanks!


----------



## eilonwy

My brother (the one who was seeing a dermatologist at seven for his acne) was and is severly allergic to cow's milk, and avoided it assiduosly. I totally agree that cow's milk isn't really a reasonable thing for humans to drink, but I've known too many milk drinkers with clear skin and non-milk drinkers with horrible acne to draw the conclusion that milk makes the difference.


----------



## Marsupialmom

Pimples can be normal for some people. My dad's side of the family pimples go "way back". My grand father (almost 100) has pimple scars from his teen years, just like his own dad did.

Hormones can play a role in this. (If not our babies wouldn't be born or develop it shortly after birth, temporarily).

So can dirt, dry skin, and diet. I have added flax seed to my diet and have gotten amazing results in reduction.

It is summer time are you using sun block or bug replent could this be the cause? (clogging up pores).


----------



## fizzymom

I hope it helps.


----------

